# EZ MOD, and it works!!! GREAT!!! SFB



## graybeard (Jul 20, 2008)

OK you smokers listen up. I've had my SFB (Char-Broil double door) for about 2 months and was about to give up because of the uneven heat. I smoked each and every weekend and was never satisfied until yesterday. I took the broil pan from my kitchen stove and placed it in my smoker and dang if it didn't fit like a glove! (please see picture). My pan happened to be the shallow type but any and all will do. It also makes for a great water pan. Anyways, after cranking up the coals I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the temps on the FS, (fire side) and CS, (chimney side). From start to finish my temps remained around 225 / 260 ON BOTH SIDES!. Just to recap my first 2 months of smoking my temps were sky high. 300 on SFB and 400 on CS. Plus I was going thru 20 to 25 lbs of coal. Last nights burn was less than 16 pounds and I still had fire when I was finished cooking. Soo, no more metal working, drilling holes or welding for me. 
I hope that this will work on other SFB's. 
LINE YOUR PAN WITH FOIL and you will be happier than I when it's time to clean it.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to see the picture but can't seem to find it


----------



## graybeard (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey White Cloud. I'm having problems with a picture but I'll keep trying. This will hopefully make a Sticky.


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 20, 2008)

Take a photo program and either reduce the picture size or the picture quality until it's below the max size allowed. I reduce mine to 320 pix wide and about 8 on the quality scale and they end up around 65k.


----------



## seaham358 (Jul 20, 2008)

open up a free account in photobucket and post the pic there and link it to this site..


----------



## graybeard (Jul 20, 2008)

Finally. The pan simply rests on the existing lip for the grates. Please excuse the sun spot.


----------



## graybeard (Jul 20, 2008)

No welding, no drilling, no metal working and it works great! Your kitchen stove broiling pan is the answer.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 20, 2008)

have a few of them bought a yard sales used them for charcoal pans to


----------



## northwet smoker (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea graybeard. Thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey greybeard, I merged your two threads into one.

That is a simple mod. The nice thing about using broiler pans is that they can take a good deal of heat before they warp and they are a whole lot cheaper that using stainless steel hotel pans.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well dang-it....thanks for the tip. Ponts from here.


----------



## jatheotonio (Jul 28, 2008)

It's hard to tell, but I think you have that pan at the firebox end - is that correct?  I've got a Brinkmann heavy duty and can keep it around 225 - but I'm sure the firebox end is much higher.  Brinkmann drills for the temperature guage closer to the smokstack end.

John


----------



## graybeard (Jul 28, 2008)

That is correct John. Really no need to put it at the stack. I maintain steady temps at either end with the pan in place. Before, I was 400 fire side and 325 stack side. It's a miracle I tell you, a true miracle..


----------



## yodelhawk (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok, forgive a newbie for not getting this on the first goaround. Does the broiling pan distribute the heat by covering the hole between the fire box and the smoking chamber?? In the past while smoking I shuffeled the meat around between the fire side and the stack side, leaving the more forgiving shoulders closer to the fire longer and the briskits closer to the stack. I have always had good results, but it was quite labor intensive. Does the pan eliminate the "Meat Shuffel"? Thanks for your help.


----------



## venture (Feb 15, 2009)

I use flimsy aluminum drip pans in my CGSP and they work well.  On a windy day I might add a little water to the one nearest the SFB.  Evens out temps fine. Also gives me a "hot" side and a "cooler" side if I want to configure them that way. Lots of flexibility and temp control across the grate.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 15, 2009)

No, it doesn't cover the hole. The pan actually keeps a lot of the heat from rising which kinda balances out the temps. I usually add liquids to that pan which helps even more with temp distribution. This is an old thread for sure. I've smoked 36 butts in 36 weeks in that double door and they were all GREAT!! and the pan is still holding up just fine.

beard


----------



## seenred (Feb 15, 2009)

This is such a simple mod idea, I can't wait to try it.  I'm on my way to the garage right now to see if it fits in my New Braunfels SFB.  (if it does, I'll probably have a battle on my hands.  The wife if pretty particular about her oven)  

Greybeard, I owe you another point!


----------

